# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  عاااااااجل : اختراق موقع العربية نت ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

اختراق موقع العربية نت ...!!!

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

http://www.alarabiya.net/

----------


## MR.X

*

لا تعليق 
*

----------


## زهره التوليب

اختراق من جهه شيعيه  :Bl (14):  الحرب كمان وصلت بين ابناء الدين الواحد
نادر شكرا عالخبر

----------


## saousana

[align=center]مش عارفة ليش الخبر مضحك 
يمكن لانه شر البلية 
مشكور نادر [/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> لا تعليق 
> *


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

طب ممكن تفيدنا يا إكس مان عن أي معلومات عن الاختراق وما هي الطريقة والاسس التي تم اعتمادها في عملية الاختراق ، من باب المعرفة فقط لا غير  ...؟؟؟

----------


## M7MD

wooooooooow

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا نارد 

خبر رائع

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مشكور يا نارد 
> 
> خبر رائع


قصدك نادر...شو الرائع بالخبر :Bl (14):  هاد خبر سئ

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					





طب ممكن تفيدنا يا إكس مان عن أي معلومات عن الاختراق وما هي الطريقة والاسس التي تم اعتمادها في عملية الاختراق ، من باب المعرفة فقط لا غير  ...؟؟؟


صديقي نادر المفروض انو مثل هيك مواقع يكون عليها اقوى برامج الحماية والفيرول والفير ور . ويكون في متخصصين ومحترفين مسؤلين عن حماية وسد الثغرات في الموقع .
بس الظاهر انو هدول الجماعة محترفين لدرجة انهم قدرو يتخطو اقوى الحيطان النارية
واكيد اكتشفو ثغرة معينة مكنتهم من اختراق الموقع والوصول من خلالها الى قاعدة البيانات . والسيطرة التامة على الموقع .

والدليل انو حاطين توقيعهم او شعارهم  او تحذيرهم .

ممكن عن طريق برامج متطورة جدا . بتكشف اصغر الثغرات والخفايا.*

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والهجمات الشيعصهيونية متتالية 

http://www.xp10.com/


ربي رحماك

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

http://www.d-sunnah.net/


دلال المغربي 

بعد ثلاثين عاماً قد أفرجوا عنها

أقصد عن بقايا جثتها !

حتى الافراج بقيود 

أبعدوها إلى بيروت 


\
\
\

احتفالات ضاحكة !

علينا 

أم عليهم 

لا اختلاف !

فخيالنا واسع .. حتى أنه امتد لواقعنا 

فلنحيي أنفسنا على الانتصار 

ولنصافحهم مسالمين !

\
\
\

بادلوهم وبادلوهم !

جثث تُنقل إلى الطرف الآخر 

ويُقال شهيد 

واحياناً محتل !

وأخرى تُنقل معكوسة !

ويُقال شهيد 

وأحياناً مخرب ! 

تبقى مجرد ألقاب ! 

فاذكرو محاسن موتاكم !

لكن ... من هم ؟؟؟


\
\
\

قَلبوا حكماً 

ونادوا بالوطنية !

شيخٌ قال سننتصر !

خطا خطوتين 

وتوقف .. مع أن لا يعيقه شيء 

أيعقل أنه ملتزم بالحدود الوهمية !

أم انتصاره كان في خطوتين ؟! 

صفقنا له قديماً 

وها نحن نصفق له اليوم 

فهنيئا لكم يا أمة محمد 

هنيئا لكم 


استبشورا خيراً 

فالسيوف الضاربة على الاجساد بالرضا في طريقها لضرب اعناقكم عنوة 



\
\
\
\

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

حزب الله هم الفائزون 

والشُعب كثيرة ! 

كلٌ له مفسره وامامه ! 


ومن لا يدّعي ؟! 

\
\
\

قالوا نصرا على يديه آتٍ ؟؟؟

ورسولنا قال نصر من امتي سيأتي 

أمتي ؟؟؟؟

أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

التي تبعت سنته 

والتي تطيع الله ورسوله وأولي الامر منهم 

\
\
\

ويغضون الفكر قبل البصر 

ويصفقون ! 

ويهللون ! 

والعراق بين خميني وصدر تتأرجح 

وما زلنا نصفق ! 

ولبنان كجسرٍ أشرف عليه مهندس بارع 

ليصل لبنان بسوريا ومن ثم العراق بايران 

وتتبعها البحرين والكويت واخشى السعودية ! 

هلالٌُ لو القينا النظر على الخارطة لرأيناه ! 

\
\
\
\

لا والله لن يخدعنا خيرك 

ولا انتصارك الزائف 

فوالله هباءً منثورا 

هباءً منثوراً 

ماتت من ثلاثين عاماً 

فاين النصر بحفنة تراب من بقاياها ؟؟؟؟؟

\
\
\



كفا تقليداً أعمى 

يقولون تمسكن ليتمكن 

وهو يعمل خيراً لينشر شره 

\
\
\

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> حرب الكترونية خفية شرسة منذ اكثر من شهر تقريبا الا الآن تدور راحاها بين الهكر الايرانيين ونخبة من الهكر المعروفة بمجموعة اكس بي قروب بقيادة الهكر مستر وولف(طاحونة اليونكس وصاحب كتاب المرشد في اختراق المواقع والسيرفرات ) والمؤلفة من القائد والنخبة الهكر جرح (سيد الاندكس) والهكر مخاوي الهم(استاذ لغة البي اتش بي وصاحب كتاب درب الاحتراف ) والهكر كيو ون كيوتو( المعروف بالمهاجم المخفي وطاحونة السيرفرات ) 
> والهكر الطارق(استاذ لغة السي وصاحب مكتبة الطارق الاكترونية ) والهكر انا ترياقي( مصنع الشل بانواعه) والهكر هيل مان(الملقب بشادو سكان واستاذ الثغرات) 
> 
> 
> انجازات الابطال الا الآن. :/
> 1-القائد مستر وولف/ سرقة اكثر من 80 منتدى ايراني 
> 2- جرح/ دعس اكثر من 75 موقع ايراني
> 3-مخاوي الهم/ فومات ل27 سيرفر ايراني
> 4- كيو ون كيو تو/ فورمات لموقع المرجع علي خامنئي وحذفة من النت بشكل تام
> ...




 الكاتب الصحفي عبدالله المزعل .

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
> صديقي نادر المفروض انو مثل هيك مواقع يكون عليها اقوى برامج الحماية والفيرول والفير ور . ويكون في متخصصين ومحترفين مسؤلين عن حماية وسد الثغرات في الموقع .
> بس الظاهر انو هدول الجماعة محترفين لدرجة انهم قدرو يتخطو اقوى الحيطان النارية
> واكيد اكتشفو ثغرة معينة مكنتهم من اختراق الموقع والوصول من خلالها الى قاعدة البيانات . والسيطرة التامة على الموقع .
> 
> والدليل انو حاطين توقيعهم او شعارهم  او تحذيرهم .
> 
> ممكن عن طريق برامج متطورة جدا . بتكشف اصغر الثغرات والخفايا.*


ربما ...

شكرا ً للتعقيب يا إكس ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> والهجمات الشيعصهيونية متتالية 
> 
> http://www.xp10.com/
> 
> 
> ربي رحماك


بس ما فهمنا عليك يا انسياب يراع ، انت معاهم ولا معانا ...!!!؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

N_tarawneh


اقرأ جيداً أخي 


قلت الهجمات الشيعصهيونية 

هل يعقل إني معهم  !

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ
					


http://www.d-sunnah.net/


دلال المغربي 

بعد ثلاثين عاماً قد أفرجوا عنها

أقصد عن بقايا جثتها !

حتى الافراج بقيود 

أبعدوها إلى بيروت 

\
\
\

احتفالات ضاحكة !

علينا 

أم عليهم 

لا اختلاف !

فخيالنا واسع .. حتى أنه امتد لواقعنا 

فلنحيي أنفسنا على الانتصار 

ولنصافحهم مسالمين !

\
\
\

بادلوهم وبادلوهم !

جثث تُنقل إلى الطرف الآخر 

ويُقال شهيد 

واحياناً محتل !

وأخرى تُنقل معكوسة !

ويُقال شهيد 

وأحياناً مخرب ! 

تبقى مجرد ألقاب ! 

فاذكرو محاسن موتاكم !

لكن ... من هم ؟؟؟


\
\
\

قَلبوا حكماً 

ونادوا بالوطنية !

شيخٌ قال سننتصر !

خطا خطوتين 

وتوقف .. مع أن لا يعيقه شيء 

أيعقل أنه ملتزم بالحدود الوهمية !

أم انتصاره كان في خطوتين ؟! 

صفقنا له قديماً 

وها نحن نصفق له اليوم 

فهنيئا لكم يا أمة محمد 

هنيئا لكم 


استبشورا خيراً 

فالسيوف الضاربة على الاجساد بالرضا في طريقها لضرب اعناقكم عنوة 



\
\
\
\







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ
					

حزب الله هم الفائزون 

والشُعب كثيرة ! 

كلٌ له مفسره وامامه ! 


ومن لا يدّعي ؟! 

\
\
\

قالوا نصرا على يديه آتٍ ؟؟؟

ورسولنا قال نصر من امتي سيأتي 

أمتي ؟؟؟؟

أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 

التي تبعت سنته 

والتي تطيع الله ورسوله وأولي الامر منهم 

\
\
\

ويغضون الفكر قبل البصر 

ويصفقون ! 

ويهللون ! 

والعراق بين خميني وصدر تتأرجح 

وما زلنا نصفق ! 

ولبنان كجسرٍ أشرف عليه مهندس بارع 

ليصل لبنان بسوريا ومن ثم العراق بايران 

وتتبعها البحرين والكويت واخشى السعودية ! 

هلالٌُ لو القينا النظر على الخارطة لرأيناه ! 

\
\
\
\

لا والله لن يخدعنا خيرك 

ولا انتصارك الزائف 

فوالله هباءً منثورا 

هباءً منثوراً 

ماتت من ثلاثين عاماً 

فاين النصر بحفنة تراب من بقاياها ؟؟؟؟؟

\
\
\



كفا تقليداً أعمى يقولون تمسكن ليتمكن 

وهو يعمل خيراً لينشر شره 

\
\
\




صديقي لي تعليق صغير.

الشهيدة البطلة دلال المغربي 
اكبر من ان  تذكر بالتراب المنثور 
العملية التي قامت بها 
كانت اول عملية يتم فيها 
الاستنفار التام ومنع التجول في اسرائيل 

بدون دخول في السياسة صديقي 
ان يعود جثمانها الي ارضها ووطنها الام  هو اكبر انتصار لكل مسلم 
ومقاوم ولكل من عنده ذرة وطنية .

ناقشني  وقل لي من من الزعماء العرب اعاد شهيدا من ارض الجهاد ومن ارض الابطال فلسطين .

انا لست ادافع عن الشيعة ولا تهمني الطائفية .
لكن كلامك عن الشهداء يفضل ان يكون بالدعاء لهم باالرحمة وان تتمنى ان تكون منهم 

لا كلامك بهاذا الاسلوب*

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

استضافة اسلامية  تقع في أيدي السفلة

http://islamservers.com/

----------


## MR.X

*حرب الكترونية خفية شرسة منذ اكثر من شهر تقريبا الا الآن تدور راحاها بين الهكر الايرانيين ونخبة من الهكر المعروفة بمجموعة اكس بي قروب بقيادة الهكر مستر وولف(طاحونة اليونكس وصاحب كتاب المرشد في اختراق المواقع والسيرفرات ) والمؤلفة من القائد والنخبة الهكر جرح (سيد الاندكس) والهكر مخاوي الهم(استاذ لغة البي اتش بي وصاحب كتاب درب الاحتراف ) والهكر كيو ون كيوتو( المعروف بالمهاجم المخفي وطاحونة السيرفرات ) 
والهكر الطارق(استاذ لغة السي وصاحب مكتبة الطارق الاكترونية ) والهكر انا ترياقي( مصنع الشل بانواعه) والهكر هيل مان(الملقب بشادو سكان واستاذ الثغرات) 


انجازات الابطال الا الآن. :/
1-القائد مستر وولف/ سرقة اكثر من 80 منتدى ايراني 
2- جرح/ دعس اكثر من 75 موقع ايراني
3-مخاوي الهم/ فومات ل27 سيرفر ايراني
4- كيو ون كيو تو/ فورمات لموقع المرجع علي خامنئي وحذفة من النت بشكل تام
5- الطارق/ فورمات للمواقع الايرانية المهتمة بتشييع ابناء السنة
6- انا ترياقي/ قصف لمواقع المراجع الايرانية وتعطيلها
7-هيل مان/ تمكن من كشف 110 ثغرة للمواقع الايرانية واصابها بالشلل 



هذه حرب الكترونية عالمية 
وهناك محترفين كما ذكرت 

ولكن اتمنى منك ان تذكر شهدائنا بالخير*

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> صديقي لي تعليق صغير.
> 
> الشهيدة البطلة دلال المغربي 
> اكبر من ان تذكر بالتراب المنثور 
> العملية التي قامت بها 
> كانت اول عملية يتم فيها 
> الاستنفار التام ومنع التجول في اسرائيل 
> 
> بدون دخول في السياسة صديقي 
> ...








شاكر لك تعقيبك عزيزي

كل الاحترام للشهداء 

حاشا لله ان قصدت سوء بهم 

المقصد أخي هو أن  استرجاع بقايا جثتها ليس باالأمر العظيم 

ولن يقدم انتصارا ولا عوناً ولن يزيل احتلالاً 


لا أحد ينكر ما قامت به الشهيدة من أعمالٍ بطولات 


لك ودي عزيزي

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

http://www.promobile.ir//



الله أكبر الله أكبر 

بدأت صقور السنة بقصف الانذال

----------


## N_tarawneh

> N_tarawneh
> 
> 
> اقرأ جيداً أخي 
> 
> 
> قلت الهجمات الشيعصهيونية 
> 
> هل يعقل إني معهم  !


ولماذا هذا المصطلح التركيبي ...!!!؟؟؟

 الشيعة وفقا ً لعقيدتهم يحاربون ويرفعون شعار الإسلام والوهايبية والسنة أيضا ً يرفعون نفس الشعار ، في الحقيقة لقد أصبحنا في حيرة ودهشة لا متناهية ، لم نعد نملك التركيز في من نصدق ...!!! 
في الحقيقة ما يحدث الآن بين الأقطاب المتصارعة من شيعة وسنة ما هي إلا مخرجات مرحلة من مراحل الزمن ، ونتاج وصناعة أمريكية وبإمتياز ، كل هذا يأخذني إلى الوراء ما يقارب الـ 20 عاما ً عندما كنا صغارا ً نلعب في الحواري ، وكانت لعبتنا المفضلة ((حرب وسيوف)) وكنا نقسّم أنفسنا إلى قسمين يحمل كل فرد منا سيفا ً وترس لتبدأ اللعبة وتعلوا أصواتنا بكلمة ((الله أكبر ، ويل للكفار)) علما ً بأننا جميعا ً كنا نكرر نفس العبارة ، لدرجة أننا نسينا ورغم طفولتنا البريئة في تلك الأيام  إلا أننا ولغاية هذه اللحظة عندما كبرنا وكبر فينا الأمل المحبط ،لم نستطع أن نفرق من فينا الكافر أو الموحد ...!!!

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ
					

شاكر لك تعقيبك عزيزي

كل الاحترام للشهداء 

حاشا لله ان قصدت سوء بهم 

المقصد أخي هو أن  استرجاع بقايا جثتها ليس باالأمر العظيم 

ولن يقدم انتصارا ولا عوناً ولن يزيل احتلالاً 


لا أحد ينكر ما قامت به الشهيدة من أعمالٍ بطولات 


لك ودي عزيزي



انا اخالفك الراي 
بقايا تراب من بطل  او شهيد مناضل استشهد في سبيل الله والدفاع عن الوطن 
شرف عظيم لي .

انا يصلى عليه كما امرنا رسولنا الكريم وان تقام له جنازة مشرفه تليق بما قدمه من تضحية بحياته هو شيء عظيم لكل من عنده حس بالوطنية والتضحية .

اتمنى منك عدم ذكر الشهداء ليكونو جسرا لتوصيل وجهة نظرك*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> http://www.promobile.ir//
> 
> 
> 
> الله أكبر الله أكبر 
> 
> بدأت صقور السنة بقصف الانذال


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

قاعد بتخيل الأن واحد شيعي بحكي الحرب ((السنصهيونية)) ... :Db465236ff: 

قياسا ً على إصطلاحك يا إنسياب يراع ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

قديش يتتوقعوا يضربوا بارجة وطيارة وصاروخ ...!!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ
					

http://www.promobile.ir//



الله أكبر الله أكبر 

بدأت صقور السنة بقصف الانذال



يار جل حدد الى اي جانب انت 

حيرتني وشرفي 
دور هون ودور هون ارسيلك على بر 

انت مسلم ولا مسيحي ولا هندي 
شو قصتك 

حدد*

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> انا اخالفك الراي 
> بقايا تراب من بطل او شهيد مناضل استشهد في سبيل الله والدفاع عن الوطن 
> شرف عظيم لي .
> 
> انا يصلى عليه كما امرنا رسولنا الكريم وان تقام له جنازة مشرفه تليق بما قدمه من تضحية بحياته هو شيء عظيم لكل من عنده حس بالوطنية والتضحية .
> 
> اتمنى منك عدم ذكر الشهداء ليكونو جسرا لتوصيل وجهة نظرك



نعم إنه لشرفٌ عظيم أخي 

لكن يا صاحبي لا تنظر أمامك فقط 

أنظر حولك .. وحاول ربط الأمو ببعضها 

لترى أن كل عمل بطولي قامو به .. جل الغرض منه  تشكيل قوة شيعية 


من أعظم شأناً ... وأحق 


استرجاع جثة من أرضٍ مغتصبة 

أم استرجأع الأرض بمن عليها ؟!

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> يار جل حدد الى اي جانب انت 
> 
> حيرتني وشرفي 
> دور هون ودور هون ارسيلك على بر 
> 
> انت مسلم ولا مسيحي ولا هندي 
> شو قصتك 
> 
> حدد




أترك لك حق الاختيار  :Smile:

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

http://www.hackteach.org/cc/showthread.php?t=116802

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

راح علينا الموقع و هوه مُخترق .. الموقع شغال على ال24 

و تعليقا على النقاش .. انا لا أملك الا ان احترم من حرر اسراي .. و اشعرني بطعم جميل .. اسمه كرامه .. منذ ان ولدت عام 1989 لم اشعر به أبدا ..

و لكني لا أنسى منظر الكلاب حول الشهيد صدام حسين .. 

اعلم انها تناقضات .. و لكنه زمن المفارقات ..

----------


## عُبادة

> *
> 
> 
> انا اخالفك الراي 
> بقايا تراب من بطل  او شهيد مناضل استشهد في سبيل الله والدفاع عن الوطن 
> شرف عظيم لي .
> 
> انا يصلى عليه كما امرنا رسولنا الكريم وان تقام له جنازة مشرفه تليق بما قدمه من تضحية بحياته هو شيء عظيم لكل من عنده حس بالوطنية والتضحية .
> 
> اتمنى منك عدم ذكر الشهداء ليكونو جسرا لتوصيل وجهة نظرك*




اكيد انا بعتز بعودة بقايا من اهم المناضلين والشهداء وما بنسى دورها

بس كمان وين الانتصار بالموضوع؟؟؟

الاشياء هاي الواحد لازم يكون نظره لفوق 
مش لتحت مشان نقول مليح منهم عملوا شي 

شوف البطولات  الصحيحة بعدين قيس هاي عليها ؟

ولا تقيس على التخاذل والتهاون

----------


## M7MD

*تم أعادة موقع العربية*

http://www.alarabiya.net

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ
					

نعم إنه لشرفٌ عظيم أخي 

لكن يا صاحبي لا تنظر أمامك فقط 

أنظر حولك .. وحاول ربط الأمو ببعضها 

لترى أن كل عمل بطولي قامو به .. جل الغرض منه  تشكيل قوة شيعية 


من أعظم شأناً ... وأحق 


استرجاع جثة من أرضٍ مغتصبة 

أم استرجأع الأرض بمن عليها ؟!


يا محترم 
اذا كان بمقدورك ترجع ذرة تراب من ارض الوطن اذا انت بطل
كيف لما تحرر اسير او ترجع جثمان شهيد بطل .

اعذرني انا ما بحب الهتافات الكذابة
لا تكون اسد من خلف الكمبيوتر 

وانت لا تفقه عن الشهامة شيئا ولا يوجد عندك ذرة وطنية وانتماء

واعود واكرر 

انا لست مع هذه الفئة 
لكن يكفي انها تتكلم بأسم الاسلام وترفع رايته
كلنا اخوان في الاسلام مهما اختلفت الملل والمذاهب*

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

> وانت لا تفقه عن الشهامة شيئا ولا يوجد عندك ذرة وطنية وانتماء



أنا استمريت في نقاشك كون النقاش ودي 

ولكن إلى هنا يكفي 

أنا أحمل من الوطنية ما لا تحلمُ بها 

فالشهاد فينا ومنا 

والوطن يسكن فينا لا نسكن فيه 


\
\
\

لا تعد للرد .. 

فلست كفء للنقاش

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ
					

أترك لك حق الاختيار 




ولله شكلك جاي تساوي مشاكل وبس 

نقاشك ليس نقاش هادف انما نقاش يعتمد على طرق ملتوية 
تؤدي الى فتنة .

يا رجل شكلك  متقصد كل كلمة بتحكيها .
اساليبك استفزازية .

لدرجة انك لا تطاق .*

----------


## زهره التوليب

شباب اوقفو النقاش لانه لاهدف يرجى منه

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انسيآب يرآعْ
					

أنا استمريت في نقاشك كون النقاش ودي 

ولكن إلى هنا يكفي 

أنا أحمل من الوطنية ما لا تحلمُ بها 

فالشهاد فينا ومنا 

والوطن يسكن فينا لا نسكن فيه 


\
\
\

لا تعد للرد .. 

فلست كفء للنقاش



من كلامك واضح الوطنية والانتماء يا محترم 
اقسم انك ما بتعرف ايمتى كانت نكبة فلسطين .

نقاشك  غير هادف 
ولا نتيجة منه

انطلق*

----------


## عُبادة

> *
> 
> يا محترم 
> اذا كان بمقدورك ترجع ذرة تراب من ارض الوطن اذا انت بطل
> كيف لما تحرر اسير او ترجع جثمان شهيد بطل .
> 
> اعذرني انا ما بحب الهتافات الكذابة
> لا تكون اسد من خلف الكمبيوتر 
> 
> ...


قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( تتفرق أمتي على بضع وسبعين شعبة كلها في النار وواحدة في الجنة )

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (  تركت فيكم ما إن تمسكتم به لن تظلوا بعدي ابدا ,كتاب الله وسنة نبيه)

وكيف كلنا زي بعض؟؟
بالله شوف هالموقع بعدين احكم؟
www.kasralsanam.com

----------


## MR.X

*

الموضوع مغلق*

----------


## آرستقرآطي

:Smile:  أظن ان ما يحدث من إختراقات للمواقع السنية الشيعية نوعا من إبراز القوة لدى المسلمين على الصعيد الإلكتروني ....

أضرب أخاك ضربا مبرحا حتى تري الاعداء كم أنت باطش بالغير قوي ..

اللهم قوِِ إيمانهم ...

 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------

